# Help ID hitchhiker...snail?



## Sammich (Feb 19, 2021)

Does anyone know what these things are & how to get rid of them? Thanks!


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like freshwater limpets? Usual snail preventatives i suppose.


----------



## Sammich (Feb 19, 2021)

QWC said:


> Looks like freshwater limpets? Usual snail preventatives i suppose.


Thank you for the ID! I think you're right. The internet tells me they'll slowly disappear in the next month or two without major interference.


----------

